# Cities with two names?



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

Which cities have two or more official names in different languages? I m not talking about translations into other languages (f.ex. London is "Londres" in Spanish) but about official names, for example Dublin is also Baile Athá Cliath, Brussels is *Brussel* in Flamish, *Bruxelles* in French and *Brüssel* in German, the three of them official languages in Belgium. In Spain there are several, one of them is *Bilbao*, which is called *Bilbo* in Basque. Do you know any other case?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

*Finnish* / Swedish

*Helsinki */ Helsingfors
*Tampere */ Tammerfors
*Turku */ Abo
*Lahti */ Lahtis
*Porvoo */ Borga
*Oulu */ Uleabors


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Yerushalaim(hebrew) Jerusalem(english) Al Quds(arabic)


----------



## Klima (Nov 6, 2004)

Apart from Bilbao, other examples of cities with basque/spanish names are:

*Basque*/Spanish

*Donostia*/San Sebastián
*Iruña*/Pamplona
*Pasaia*/Pasajes
*Errenteria*/Rentería
*Altsasu*/Alsasua
*Hondarribia*/Fuenterrabía
*Trapagaran*/Valle de Trápaga
*Laudio*/Llodio

... etc

There is another city, the administrative capital of the Basque Autonomous Community, which has only one official name, which is formed by both the basque and spanish names: *Vitoria-Gasteiz* (spanish-basque). Two different names in two different languages united in one single official name.

In the French basque side, the main cities are:

*Basque*/French

*Angelu*/Anglet
*Baiona*/Bayonne
*Donibane Garazi*/Saint-Jean-Pied-De-Port
*Donibane Lohitzun*/Saint-Jean-De-Luz
*Maule*/Mauléon
*Miarritze*/Biarritz


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

(maybe some countries)

*Eng / Pol*

Italy / Włochy
Germany / Niemcy
Spain / Hiszpania

Weird, isn`t it?


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

just the typical ones

mumbai - bombay

kolkatta-calcutta


----------



## Gingerblokey (Jan 8, 2005)

Colonge -- Köln
Munich -- Munchen

Im not sure whether these clasify as translations


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

sao paulo= St. Paul...


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

In NL Den Haag = 's Gravenhage = La Haye = The Hague; the latter two leaving out the 'count' bit as a matter of fact. Same accounts for Den Bosch = 's Hertogenbosch = Bois-le-Duc while for the catholic carnival each year the city is temporarily renamed to Oeteldonk.


----------



## PC (Dec 11, 2004)

boom said:


> *Finnish* / Swedish
> 
> *Helsinki */ Helsingfors
> *Tampere */ Tammerfors
> ...


Finland is bilingual so most cities here have official names in both Finnish and Swedish, so let's continue  :bash: 

*Vantaa * / Vanda
*Espoo * / Esbo
*Vaasa * / Vasa
*Maarianhamina * / Mariehamn
*Tammisaari * / Ekenäs
*Mikkeli * / St.Michels
*Kokkola * / Karleby
*Hanko * / Hangö
*Pori * / Björneborg
*Hämeenlinna * / Tavastehus
*Järvenpää * / Träskända
*Kerava * / Kervo
*Pietarsaari * / Jakobstad
*Loviisa * / Lovisa
*Lappeenranta * / Villmanstrand
*Hamina * / Fredrikshamn
*Hyvinkää * / Hyvinge
*Lohja * / Lojo

I'll stop here as the rest I can think of are just small unimportant towns


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

*LEEUWARDEN, THE NETHERLANDS.*

I live in a bilingual province of the Netherlands. Dutch official name for my city is LEEUWARDEN, the Frisian inhabitants talk about LJOUWERT, even older people in the city are still pronouncing LIWADDEN. Throughout the ages Leeuwarden has `used` about 700 names, worth mentioning in the Guinness Book of Records. Leeuwarden is situated about 90 miles northeast of Amsterdam, The Netherlands (92ooo inh.).


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

German / French

Genf / Genève
Basel / Bâle
Sitten / Sion
Neuenburg / Neuchâtel
Pruntrut / Porrentruy
Biel / Bienne

the usual stuff from Switzerland


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Pekin/Beijing.

Aachen in German=Aix-la-Chapelle in French=Aken in Dutch=Aquisgrán in Spanish=Aquisgrana in Italian.

Liège in French=Lüttich in German=Leuk in Deutch=Lieja in Spanish.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Durban - eThekwini (zulu) Thekong (Sotho)
Port Elizabeth - iBhayi (Xhosa)
Bloemfontaine - Mangaung (Sotho)
Pretoria - Tshwane (sotho)
Johannesburg - iGoli (xhosa) eGoli (zulu) Gauteng (sotho) 
Cape Town - iKapa (xhosa, zulu, sotho)
East London - iMonti (xhosa, sotho)


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Portuguese - English - French - Spanish

Lisboa - Lisbon - Lisbonne - Lisboa
Porto - Oporto - Porto - Oporto


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

HirakataShi said:


> Durban - eThekwini (zulu) Thekong (Sotho)
> Port Elizabeth - iBhayi (Xhosa)
> Bloemfontaine - Mangaung (Sotho)
> Pretoria - Tshwane (sotho)
> ...



mm that's very interesting, I didn´t know about this.


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

*ad-Dār al-Bayḍāʼ* - Casablanca


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

may one assume the lack of american cities on this list is due to our much shorter history than that of europe and other world cities? it almost sounds like these name differences are based on different groups of being knowing these cities by different names over a long period of time.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

hebrew;
atuna=athens
zarfat=france
sfarad=spain
yavan=greece
Vilna=Vilnius
Lita=Lithuania


----------



## kebabmonster (Jun 29, 2004)

The United Kingdom has a few as well.

Londonderry/Derry/Doire
Belfast/Beal Feirste
Armagh/Ard Mhacha

(there are numerous Irish/English ones)

Same for Welsh, e.g. Wrexham/Wrecsam

In England, you've also got Kingston upon Hull/Hull.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

defi said:


> German / French
> 
> Genf / Genève
> Basel / Bâle
> ...


Fribourg/Freiburg - and most other towns in this bilingue canton
Solothurn/Soleure
Delemont/Delsberg

also mountains and lakes have two names: Lago Maggiore/Langensee, Gotthard/San Gottardo etc.


----------



## kebabmonster (Jun 29, 2004)

Germany also has many bilingual town names in the East, due to the Sorb minority who reside in Saxony/Brandenburg. Cottbus is something like Chozebus. I can't be frigged looking up the right spellings/other examples.

Chemitz/Karl-Marx Stadt
Eisenhüttenstadt/Stalinstadt


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

they are just the names in other languages, ex.

new york (english) = nueva york (spanish)


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

jmancuso said:


> they are just the names in other languages, ex.
> 
> new york (english) = nueva york (spanish)


 Nova Iorque in Portuguese


----------



## kebabmonster (Jun 29, 2004)

They are official names of those places (i.e. both appear on maps, government documents, etc) unlinke New York and it's spanish equivalent, which is a mere translation


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> also mountains and lakes have two names: Lago Maggiore/Langensee, Gotthard/San Gottardo etc.


 This is interesting too. It's offtopic but I also find interesting the different names for the river Danube in the different countries where it passes. Donau in German, Dunare in Romanian, Dunaj in Slovak, Dunav in Serbocroatian and Bulgarian and Dunay in Ukrainian.


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

^ hmmm I wonder how it is in Hungarian.


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

From *India*

English/ Hindi(or local language) 

Baroda / Vadodara

Ahemdabad /Amdavad

Madras / Chennai

Cochin / Kochi

Pondicherry / Pudhucherry


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

*English .... Tamil * 

Madras = Chennai

Pondicherry = Pudhuchery

Trichy = Thiruchirapali

Tanjore = Thanjavur

Port Nova = Parangipettai

Ooty = Udhagamandalam


----------

